# My first experience with melanotan ii



## DetMuscle (Apr 20, 2012)

I tan. Not alot, but I do tan all year in a Salon. I darken up pretty easy. Doesnt take much. So, based on what I was getting from friends at another forum and what I read, Melatotan II was a good choice. Well, I aint doing that shit again for awhile. I have a GED, not that brilliant right? Reconstituting stuff and getting it right I usually get help. Ive been doing it for years now, so I thought I had it right. Went to the peptide calculator and loaded it up with 1ml of BAC. The calculator ued the term "ticks". Ok, WTF do I know. It 2 ticks I should use. I say fuck it. I want a dark tan. I do 1/2 ML.  LOL!  Holy fucken shit was that a mistake. Five minutes after that pin I started yawning and streching. One after another. Couldnt stop. Wife was like whats going on? I said Im tired. I layed down and still was stiffing up and yawning uncontrolably. I knew something was wrong. Then I got up. Headache and then I puked. Violently puking. Bad puking. Till nothing was left. I fucken OD'd on the shit. I went to local clinic to get my BP checked. It was fine. They asked what I did, and I told them LOL!  They looked at me and didnt say a thing. So, Im not doing that again. Anybody else ever do to much of that shit! I have a few bottles that will stay in the drawer until I get the balls to do it again! Crazy Detroiter


----------



## Tysdon (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL I lost it.


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 20, 2012)

My dick is still tan LOL!  WTF?


----------



## acemon (Apr 20, 2012)

Wow dude. Did you take in 5mg? What I am asking is what was the total amount in the vials you bought? Usually they are 10mg.


----------



## NVRBDR (Apr 20, 2012)

lmao!   haven't you ever heard "measure twice, cut once" there is so much accurate information on this topic... not slamming you, but seriously, thanks for the laugh!

If the bottle was 10mg,, you added 1ml Bac water, you injected 1/2ml, that equals a 5mg dose! 
FYI...I started MT2 at .25 with zero side effects, I took a shot ED for 5 days. I am now at 1mg and super DARK, actually backing the dose to 1/2 that and going to Thursday/Sunday injections for a maintenance level.


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 20, 2012)

after reading that I'm surprised you even passed the ged


----------



## colochine (Apr 20, 2012)

Lol 5mg is intense brother!

I got curious and pinned 2mg and had a chub for a good 2 hours and couldn't fall asleep then at work my dick remained half chub for another good 8 hours lol only if I was at the skrip club and not work!!


----------



## acemon (Apr 20, 2012)

colochine said:


> Lol 5mg is intense brother!
> 
> I got curious and pinned 2mg and had a chub for a good 2 hours and couldn't fall asleep then at work my dick remained half chub for another good 8 hours lol only if I was at the skrip club and not work!!




With that much MT2 in me I would be able to do puch ups with my cock.


----------



## colochine (Apr 20, 2012)

acemon said:


> With that much MT2 in me I would be able to do puch ups with my cock.



Lol almost had to duck tape my dong to my thigh at work lol.


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes 5mg dose. Fuck that


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 20, 2012)

You took 20 times the dose you should start out with what the fuck do you think is going to happen


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 20, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> My dick is still tan LOL! WTF?


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 20, 2012)

juiceball44 said:


> You took 20 times the dose you should start out with what the fuck do you think is going to happen



That I would look like George Hamilton


----------



## juiceball44 (Apr 20, 2012)

haha


----------

